# Rusty generator tank



## NJ-lawn (Jun 25, 2018)

Well I left a little gas in my generator and forgot about it, in the back of the shed. So now it doesn't start. I plan on rebuilding the carb but the tank seems to be a big problem.

I tried https://www.homedepot.com/p/Evapo-Rust-1-Gal-Safe-Rust-Remover-ER012/206639586

Soaked in the tank for 3 days, I also put a chain in the tank and every couple hours I'd agitated. Didn't work......next I tried apple cider vinegar. So far it's been soaking for a few hours, not seeing much improvement so far.

I looked up a Generac tank replacement.....they want $600. Ridiculous since the generator cost around $800.

Any advice would be appreciated


----------



## Timbo3985 (Mar 19, 2019)

Maybe not the best solution long term but I'd probably just run it if you're in a pinch. It should have an in line filter anyways, if not add one. Maybe change that after the first tank of gas and make sure it doesn't get full of junk. If you've beat the rust like you say, I can't see it flaking off too badly in the short term.


----------



## BobLovesGrass (Jun 13, 2020)

Agreed.
And if all that fails get creative and salvage a tank off something else. Hit up the local mower rebuilder.


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

Kreem that tank! Find one that will do your size tank:

https://www.amazon.com/Kreem-Products-19-103-Black-Liner/dp/B0844JF5MD/ref=mp_s_a_1_5?adgrpid=76195083268&dchild=1&gclid=Cj0KCQjwhb36BRCfARIsAKcXh6Ere9Xb1_ESuDRD1In9onof6i-lnzHO4sKk5thmrWAvBs89EuE3TAYaAjPmEALw_wcB&hvadid=337549654020&hvdev=m&hvlocphy=9009934&hvnetw=g&hvqmt=e&hvrand=10693003518320115134&hvtargid=kwd-397405944194&hydadcr=18791_10177117&keywords=gas+tank+cream&qid=1599103749&sr=8-5&tag=hydsma-20


----------



## FlowRider (Apr 7, 2019)

This stuff will take it back to bare metal again. Some of you may recognize the guy in the video....

Made by the same people who make PB Blaster penetrating oil, for those of you who are familiar....

And if not, twice, the cutaway opening in the gas tank is all you need to see on how well it works.

:thumbup: :

https://youtu.be/-WuU1F2VLoI


----------



## Dkrem (Mar 16, 2019)

A hot citric acid mix dissolves rust very effectively. I have used it on several Coleman lantern frames. Beware the bare metal will flash rust pretty quickly so you will need to treat/paint/coat it after.


----------

